# Kint elo magyarok



## Melitta (2014 Június 28)

Geszti Peter


----------



## Melitta (2014 November 11)

*Ezt a jelvényt az egész világ ismeri, és egy magyar tervezte*
Fotó: Getty Images / Eric Thayer 


Vajda Gábor

*Az Amerikába szakadt Charles Keresztes alkotta meg a Ford Mustang ikonikus emblémáját. Mit kell tudni róla, és a kultikus autóról?*


Több mint fél évszázadot kellett várniuk az európai autóvásárlóknak arra, hogy a Ford Mustangot hivatalosan is forgalmazni kezdjék a kontinensen.Az eredetileg 1963-ban bemutatott, majd 1964-ben gyártásba került Mustangúj kategóriát(pony car)teremtett az amerikai piacon, és a titkárnők cuki bevásárló autójából nagyon hamar a macsó férfi szimbólumává vált. Valahogy úgy, mint ahogy a Marlboro is átvedlett a füstszűrős - és emiatt eredetileg nőies - cigarettából a kérges tenyerű cowboyok mellényzsebének elhagyhatatlan tartozékává.


A pony carnéhány év alatt előbb a klasszikus értelemben vett amerikai izomautók másodvonalába küzdötte magát, a hetvenes évek elejére pedig már egy lapon említődött a kettő. Ez részben köszönhető volt annak, hogy egyre nagyobb motorokat próbáltak passzírozni az egyre dögösebbre formált kasztniba, meg persze annak, hogy a versenypályákon is bizonyítani tudott, nem mellesleg pedig rengeteg film és sorozat főszerepét osztották a Mustangra.


 Forrás: Ford






Így lett öt évtized alatt világszerte megkerülhetetlen kulturális jelkép a Ford Mustang, de azt csak kevesen tudják, hogy egy kicsit mi is büszkék lehetünk rá. Minden egyes eladott példány ugyanis egy magyar származású szobrász munkáját hirdeti. Charles Keresztesét, aki megformálta a modell ikonikus emblémáját, a minden Mustang orrán látható vágtázó lovat.



 Fotó: AFP / JEFF HAYNES






Keresztes 1925-ben született Budapesten, nemesi családba. Apjától, Ákos bárótól egyáltalán nem állt messze sem a művészet, sem a lovaglás, és mindkét vonzalmát örökölte a fia is. Olyannyira, hogy már 12 évesen díjugratott, és 17 évesen beválogatták az olimpiai lovascsapatba. Tanulmányait a Ludovika Akadémián végezte el, majd a második világháborúban lovasosztagot vezényelt főhadnagyként. A háború befejeztével nyugatra menekült, Düsseldorfban, a helyi művészeti akadémián végzett szobrászként 1951-ben. Aztán még ugyanebben az évben az Egyesült Államokba költözött.


Legnagyobb szerencséjére azonnal munkát is kapott a Ford formatervező műhelyében illusztrátorként. Első nagyobb munkája a második generációs Lincoln Continental agyagmodellje volt, de a későbbi években rábízták a Mercury Cougar és a Ford Pinto emblémájának a kifaragását is.


 Forrás: Ford




Charles Keresztes dolgozik a prototípuson

A sportos, kétajtós, olcsó Fordnak még neve sem volt 1961-ben, az ötlet megszületésekor, csak egy évvel később, közvetlenül a fejlesztés megindulása előtt kapta meg a Mustang nevet. 1962-re már az autó formavilága is kezdett alakot ölteni, Phil Clark főtervező pedig rajzolt is egy emblémát hozzá, de az nem igazán passzolt az akkor még folyamatos változásban levő Mustanghoz. 1963-ra viszont már kezdett kikristályosodni a végső formaterv, és a lovakat meglehetősen jól ismerő Charles Keresztest bízták meg az embléma megtervezésével.



 Forrás: Ford






Az emblematikus vágtató pónit fából faragta ki, majd ennek stilizált verzióját öntötték ki fémből, és máig is ez a Mustangok egyik fő jellegzetessége. Érdekesség, hogy eredetileg balra vágtatott a ló, és az első évben néhány modellt így is gyártottak le, később viszont megtükrözték abból a megfontolásból, hogy az emberek leginkább balról jobbra látják vágtatni az állatokat, amikor kimennek a lovira.


Keresztes tervezte a második generációs Mustang emblémáját is, a harmadik generációról viszont valamiért lehagyta a Ford. 15 év után, a negyedik generációval tért vissza a vágtató póni 1993-ban. Azóta viszont folyamatosan jelen van, így az idén gyártásba került, immár Európába is eljutó ötödik generáció orrán is ott virít.


 Forrás: Ford





Charles Keresztes későbbi éveiben szobrászatot oktatott, és megmaradt aktív sportembernek is, a lovaglással viszont, amikor már nem voltak saját lovai, szinte teljesen felhagyott. 1987-ben hunyt el.


----------

